# Gaining weight



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

What's the ideal/average weight gain for the first few months.
Kerchak was 27 lbs when he was weighed at the vet 2 weeks ago. He was 13 weeks old. When we took him this week he had gone up to 38lbs. The vet said he was a healthy weight, but I don't want him putting on too much weight too quickly. He eats like a horse and would definitely eat more than I put down for him. Does his weight sound about right? and should I feed him more if he seems hungry?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo has been putting on about 4# a week lately for an average. He is raw fed. 8 weeks he was 14#.
At 14 weeks he weighed in at 35#(working lines) What are you feeding him? Keeping growth slow is good, but you don't want skin and bones either. Karlo always seems hungry, if I feed him when he seems hungry, he'd be a round beach ball!
I would go with the feel of the ribs and if he is feeling plump, less amounts. They go thru growth spurts, so daily rations change, IMO.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante's weight seemed to go with the months - 
4 months he was in the 40's (That's when he came home to me)
5 months he was in the 50's
6 months he was in the 60's
etc
He slowed down in the 7th and 8th month a LOT and has matured at 80-85 pounds at 5 years old.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl) What are you feeding him? Keeping growth slow is good, but you don't want skin and bones either. Karlo always seems hungry, if I feed him when he seems hungry, he'd be a round beach ball!
> I would go with the feel of the ribs and if he is feeling plump, less amounts. They go thru growth spurts, so daily rations change, IMO.


He's being fed Blue, for large breed puppy. He's definitely on the skinnier side, I can feel his ribs easily and I don't want a beach ball puppy
I ws just shocked at the amount he'd gained in two weeks, but I'll just keep an eye on it. His Dad was a big dog, so he might be going that way too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

From what I've read, and it seems to hold true, what they weigh at 4 months double it, and is the adult weight.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 9 weeks old my boy was 17.5 lbs. he gained 1&1/2 to 2 pounds a week. my boy turned 2 years old June 4th. he now weighs
89 lbs. he's West German show lines.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sheila, have you taken a stool sample in lately? Pups can get worms even when they have been clean previously. That can affect weight gain.
Doggiedad, what did your boy weigh at 4 mos, do you know? Just curious


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My 14 1/2 week old female, Gianna (littermate to Karlo) weighed in at 27 pounds this morning before breakfast. That is roughly 8 pounds behind Karlo. She is a healthy weight for her frame. Each puppy is different, so I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Mine is gaining 3-4 lbs a wk. 
If the dbl the 4 m weight is correct, she'll be much smaller than has been anticipated. {vet est. 85-90 lbs at adult, 1/2 sister is 80, but I thought more like 75.} At 41/2 m she wa 32. If this formula works, she'll be less than 60 lbs.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin is 4 months today and weighs 33lbs, if that's true then he should top out around 66 pounds if kept lean still. I guess that would put him on the very low end of average.


----------



## starwave (Apr 10, 2006)

Oops, i just realized that I posted a very similar question. 
Now I feel that my pup is fine.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: starwaveOops, i just realized that I posted a very similar question.
> Now I feel that my pup is fine.


Yes, but isn't it reassuring to find that out


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

I thought I'd posted here but it didn't seem to arrive

THanks for all the replies.
THe 4 month weight is interesting. I'll weigh Kerchak in a couple of weeks and see what he is then. He'll probably end up around 90lbs with that formula, which is what was predicted.
He was worm tested a couple of weeks ago and had to have medicine to clear worms. I'll take in another sample to have checked, just in case.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the 4 month thing is a general weight, not exactly double. Onyx was 47#@ 16 weeks and now at 2.5 yrs is about 95#. It held true for her. She did have 3 bouts of Pano and was spayed at 6 months.


----------

